# Homebuild table saw



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Nice simple hobby saw. i like the idea. less cost than a Proxxon for sure.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Just pull all of the items needed from your parts bins.


----------



## steamermeister (Feb 20, 2013)

There's a lot of these make-it-yourself tool videos out there. I feel like for the time and money you put in vs the quality of tool you end up with Harbor Freight is probably a better option. That is, unless your ambition is in fact to built your own mini table saw and not just save money on owning one.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes it will cut wood, but not at any accuracy for modeling really. Tons if crazy DIY stuff, but for the most part its a exercise of building something that is the same of a commercial product but rarely the quality.

Years ago I built a tablesaw from 3/8" alum jig plate a true miter slot/guide but it was a fixed height blade. 4" blades. It worked. it was smooth running for the most part, the motor was not great. But it was dead on parallel to the slot and gave perfect cross cuts. In the end I sold it for 125.00. Not even close to the time put in or material. Went and bought a Byrnes saw and never looked back.

I do know in the archives IF they go back that far would be some photos of it and the machining.


----------

